# Nassi-Schneidermann für Visio



## fink-x (19. April 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier an der richtigen Stelle bin, aber ich frage trotzdem mal.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich das PlugIn "Nassi Schneidermann" für Visio bekomme.

Ich weiß das es viele Programme gibt die besser sind. Nur brauche ich gerade genau das. Also wäre es keine Hilfe wenn ihr mir andere Programme vorschlagen würdet. 

Google und Suche habe ich benutzt, leider ohne jeglichen erfolg...

vielen dank im Voraus


----------



## Peter Bönnen (23. April 2006)

Es gab wohl bei früheren Visio-Versionen in den Enterprise- und Professional-Varianten die passenden Shapes für Nassi Schneidermann Struktogramme. Die gibt's aber wohl mittlerweile nicht mehr dabei. Hier gibt es allerdings ein paar Freeware-Shapes: http://www.strukto.de/download.html

Hoffe, die Shapes taugen was.

Übrigens über  recherchiert: http://www.google.de/search?q=struktogramme+visio. ;-]


----------



## fink-x (23. April 2006)

Naja das Problem ist, dass ich auf der Arbeit keine anderen Programme installieren darf. Und ich Visio 2003 auf meinem Arbeitsplatz habe. Mein Chef würde mir erlauben ein PlugIn zu installieren aber keine anderen Programme. Nun muss ich für die Schule Struktugramme machen und ich hatte halt schon geforscht nach diesem PlugIn, da wir in der Schule dieses benutzen, allerdings auf Visio 2000. 

Die Shapes bringen leider gar nichts...aber danke für die Hilfe. Und die google Suche hatte ich auch schon. Leider war da wirklich nichts dabei wo drin steht "hier bekommst du dieses PlugIn".

Aber so wie es wohl aussieht werde ich da keine Chance haben.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (24. April 2006)

Sind ausschließlich Struktogramme von der Berufsschule oder wem auch immer verlangt? Sonst vielleicht einen Programmablaufplan machen.

Auch wenn's ausdrücklich keine anderen Programme sein sollen. Da wäre noch das schlanke und auch gerne an Berufsschulen eingesetzte StruktEd: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/coders-talk/149675-struktogramme-nach-nassi-shneiderman.html

Da sich zu dem Plugin ja nun wirklich nicht sonderlich viel finden lässt, schätze ich, dass selbst wenn es da was gibt, es dann vielleicht nicht mal mit einer aktuellen Visio-Version lauffähig ist. Kann aber auch helfen mal in Richtung Visual Studio Plugins zu suchen, die mit Visio zu tun haben, vielleicht ist da was in der Richtung dabei.


----------



## fink-x (25. April 2006)

PAP ist kein Problem, das kann man sogar richtig gut mit Visio machen finde ich. Aber leider verlangt die Berufschule Struktugramme. 

Aber du wirst recht haben, für die Versin 2003 scheint es wirklich kein PlugIn zu geben. Naja...einen Versuch war es wert. 

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (25. April 2006)

Visio ist für mich der letzte Schrott, sorry.

Enterprise Architect - UML Design Tools ist das, was ich mir unter einem UML Tool vorstelle...


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (25. April 2006)

Und hier findest eine ganze Menge Alternativen...
http://www.jeckle.de/umltools.htm

Die Seite hier hab ich noch schnell gefunden: http://www.oose.de/umltools.htm

Und wenn Du mal in den Programming Foren nach "poseidon" suchst,
findest eigentlich alle relevanten Themen zu UML.

@Admins & Mods 
Ich frage mich aber warum die Suche bei "uml" nichts ausspuckt. Wahnsinn


----------



## fink-x (25. April 2006)

> Visio ist für mich der letzte Schrott, sorry.
> 
> Enterprise Architect - UML Design Tools ist das, was ich mir unter einem UML Tool vorstelle...


Ja...Das kann schon sein. Aber wie gesagt hilft mir das mal überhaupt nicht. Entweder Visio oder gar nichts...und da kann ich auch nichts für. 

Für ein anderes Programm, mit dem ich Struktugramme machen kann, hätte ich kein neues Thema hier eröffnet. Da hätte  gereicht.

Trotzdem danke


----------



## fink-x (25. April 2006)

@cosmochaosmaker...das soll jetzt nicht böse klingen, aber ehrlich, ich glaube du hast den Grund warum ich hier eine Frage stelle nicht verstanden. Ich brauche keine Alternativen, die hätte ich mir auch selber suchen können. Ich brauche genau das was in der Überschrift steht .





> Nassi Schneidermann für Visio





> Und hier findest eine ganze Menge Alternativen...
> http://www.jeckle.de/umltools.htm
> 
> 
> > Ich weiß das es viele Programme gibt die besser sind. Nur brauche ich gerade genau das. Also wäre es keine Hilfe wenn ihr mir andere Programme vorschlagen würdet.



Um genau solche Antworten zu vermeiden. Sorry.



> @Admins & Mods
> Ich frage mich aber warum die Suche bei "uml" nichts ausspuckt. Wahnsinn


Ließt du denn überhaupt die Beiträge? Ehrlich das was du schreibst hilft mir kein bisschen. Auch wenn es nett gemeint ist von die. Aber damit kann ich nichts anfangen...Sorry aber ich versteh nicht warum der Beitrag so schwer zu verstehen ist.
<-- oh Sorry...jetzt habe ich dir unrecht getan. Hatte den Satz falsch verstanden, also nicht weiter auf dich beziehen, OK? Dachte das wäre Ironie von dir, aber die Suche spuckt wirklich nichts zum Thema UML aus...


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (25. April 2006)

> Sorry aber ich versteh nicht warum der Beitrag so schwer zu verstehen ist.


Und ich verstehe nicht, warum es solch verbohrte Cheffs gibt,
die selber nicht in der Lage sind, die Software vorher _selber_ auszuprobieren,
bevor Sie entscheiden, dass mit ihr gearbeitet werden soll.

Ich hab das Thema schon verstanden, weiss aber auch das keine andere Antwort bekommen wirst.


----------



## fink-x (25. April 2006)

Ja...Ich denke auch das ich nichts Hilfreiches mehr finden werde, weil es das wohl einfach nicht gibt. 





> Und ich verstehe nicht, warum es solch verbohrte Cheffs gibt,
> die selber nicht in der Lage sind, die Software vorher _selber_ auszuprobieren,
> bevor Sie entscheiden, dass mit ihr gearbeitet werden soll.


Ich weiß das es doof ist, nur kann ich es nicht ändern, ich habe in der Firma keine Position um solche Sachen mit zu entscheiden. Ich bin halt nur Azubi. Aber leider kann man da auch nicht mit ihm drüber reden. Wir haben eine feste Anzahl an Programmen die von der Administration installiert werden. Und da ist leider kein Programm vorgesehen welches mir helfen kann außer halt Visio.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (25. April 2006)

Das ist echt schade. 
Aber vielleicht schaffst es ja, indem Du deinem Chef mal die Funktionalitäten der Alternativen
und Meinungen einer Comunity zum Thema nahe bringst.
Letzendlich wollt ihr ja auch was umsetzen...

Mach eine Analyse der vorhandenen Alternativen die Dir zuspechen
und frage mal bitte die anderen Entwickler bei Dir, wie die zu dem Thema stehen.

Man muss auch mal die Initiative ergreifen wenn man sich nicht vor den Vorgaben bremsen lassen will.
So wirst auch, denke ich mal, auch als engagierter Azubi angesehen
und bekommst vielleicht sogar deine Werkzeuge die Du für die Entwicklung brauchst.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## fink-x (25. April 2006)

Man kann es ja mal versuchen. Obwohl ich da keine große Chance sehe. Weil mein Chef soviel Ahnung von PC´s hat, wie ein Schwein vom Bergsteigen . Und er ist der Meinung, das was auf den PC´s ist, ist genau das was wir benötigen. 

 Ich hatte schon einmal gefragt, mache normalerweise PHP, ob ich nicht ein Editor auf den Rechner bekomme, da ich nur das Notepad zur verfügung hatte. Hab da fast ein Jahr gebraucht bis der Admin mir eins drauf gemacht hat. Und das auch nur weil der Admin da mal einer Meinung mit mir war, ansonsten ist das ein richtiger Ar***, er hat auch zum Chef gesagt, das er in der Schule Struktugramme in Visio erstellt hat und wenn er das müsse dann muss ich das auch.
Ziemlich bescheuert oder....


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (25. April 2006)

Das ist das Problem in der heutigen Zeit.
Es gibt zu viele Projektleiter die eigentlich keine sein dürften, weil sie entweder antiquiertes Wissen
oder gar keine Plan von der heutigen Materie haben.

Siehe "unwartbare ArbeitslosenGeld 2 Software". Der Initiator was der Peter Harz.
Das ist ein Armutszeugnis ohne gleichen

Auch AusbildungsPläne der IHK leiden gewaltig darunter, weil eben solche Kräfte
dort die Vorgaben für den FI zB beschließen. Von wegen qualifizierte Ausbildungsberufe... 

Lassen Leute, die keine Ahnung von Webservern haben und nicht mal eine typsichere
Progammiersprache beherrschen, auf Sciptsprachen los. :suspekt:
(Ist jetzt weiss Gott nicht gegen Dich gerichtet )

Also, alles was Du machen kannst ist dich nicht davon runter ziehen lassen.
Besprech das also mit deinen Kollegen und wenn ihr in der Merheit seid,
spricht schonmal gegen deinen Chef. 

Und wenn er keine Ahnung von PC's hat, ist er für diese Position absolut unqualifiziert 
und sollte einen Projektleiter einstellen...

MfG,
cosmo


----------



## fink-x (25. April 2006)

Genau dieser Meinung bin ich auch. 
Es ist wirklich schlimm und viele meiner Kollegen sind auch am Mäckern, weil so vieles nicht richtig läuft. Z.b. haben die einen Javaeditor der seit Jahren kein Update mehr gesehen hat, weil der Entwickler sich gedacht hat das Projekt einzustellen. Aber die bekommen keinen anderen und müssen mit dem arbeiten was sie haben. Sehr traurig die Firma...

Naja...alle finden das mein Chef die falsche Position hat. Der packt es noch nicht mal ne E-Mail zu versenden und das muss in unserer Brange schon was heißen. Stell dir vor du bekommst einen Vorgesetzten der dich fragen muss wie er eine Mail aus Outlook versendet und der gleiche will dir dann erzählen welche Entwicklungstools du benutzen sollst. Verrückte Welt...und da fragen sich alle warum alle guten IT Spezialisten aus Deutschland weggehen. 



> Lassen Leute, die keine Ahnung von Webservern haben und nicht mal eine typsichere
> Progammiersprache beherrschen, auf Sciptsprachen los.
> (Ist jetzt weiss Gott nicht gegen Dich gerichtet )


 keine Angst, Scriptsprachen ist nicht alles was ich behersche. 


Aber ich glaube er wird niemals einen Projetkleiter einstellen. Solange er auf den Admin hört, der zwar von Hardware jede Menge Ahnung hat, aber wenn es um Software und deren Entwicklung geht, dann hat der gar kein Plan. Aber er tut immer vor meinem Chef so als ob er das hat und mein Chef denkt, da er ja Administrator der Firma ist muss er ja Ahnung von allem haben...so eine Art Gott  was er aber weiß Gott nicht ist. 

Danke das ich mich bei dir ausweinen durfe


----------

